# Gfxboot rehosting !

## suryx

Blad przy instalacji gfxboot .. ale nie moglem znalesc ten plik gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm ..   REHOST THIS FILE :p

```

localhost gfxboot # emerge gfxboot-3.3.24.27.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'

--19:58:18--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.238.52, 140.211.166.134, 156.56.247.195, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:58:18 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'

--19:58:18--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.46.7.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:58:20 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'

--19:58:20--  http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'

Resolving download.opensuse.org... 195.135.221.130

Connecting to download.opensuse.org|195.135.221.130|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:58:21 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'. Aborting.
```

Last edited by suryx on Fri Jan 25, 2008 7:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Belliash

naucz sie pisac po polsku...

"Last edited by suryx on Fri Jan 25, 2008 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total"

poprzednio post wygladal inaczej

----------

## suryx

poprawne ...

----------

## SlashBeast

http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.39-35.src.rpm

Pobierz do distfiles i podbij ebuild do nowej wersji,

----------

## suryx

nie wiem jak zrobic z najnowszym gfxboot . bo ja uzywalem gfxboot overlay ..

----------

## SlashBeast

Wygoogluj albo sprwadz w dokumentacji ebuild.

----------

## suryx

nie umiem szukac ;/

----------

## SlashBeast

No kurde, co za nie fart. Pewnie ograniczy się do zmiany nazwy ebuilda, tj. zmiany numerka wersji w niej i wywołanie ebuild nowy_ebuild.ebuild digest.

----------

## Arfrever

 *suryx wrote:*   

> nie umiem szukac ;/

 

Zamykam ten wątek.

----------

